# bag balm



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm am brand new to milking, and so is my ND doe. We have had her since she was two weeks and bottle fed her so she is calm and surprisingly calm on the milk stand. I am still working on my technique and am worried about her getting sore. Her teets feel dry while I milk and I don't want her to chafe. Should I put bag balm on before I milk, or after? I have also thought about using coconut oil on her udder instead of bag balm. Does anyone have thoughts about coconut oil? If I put it on before I milk does the sickness make it hard to milk? Again I'm new sorry about all the questions.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We use coconut oil before milking. If you aren't slathering the udder in CO it shouldn't be too slick to milk. The bag balm is actually greasier IMO. I would use bag balm AFTER milking.


----------



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you. I will give that a try. Hopefully it helps both of us out.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I put bag balm on after milking...


----------

